# How many former BMX'rs here?



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I've noticed a pattern here much like my own personal story...

Former BMX'er, in my late 30's/early 40's, getting back into biking to get into shape, MTBng is the natural progression. 

Just wondering how much of a coincidence this is.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i still ride bmx.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Nothing former about it, I'm 38 and still ride a 20 inch from time to time.

1997 Standard - STA 500 (Stronger Than All) CUSTOM

Arguably the greatest frame ever produced. UNBREAKABLE!!!!! (made by Waterford Cycles)

(retired)










2005 FBM - Night Train

My daily beater when I feel like riding it or havent broke something on it. (FBM = Fat Bald Men)


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

Im 33 almost 34 now, havent raced BMX in 17 yrs. Cars keys solved/ created that problem. Won a few trophys on a craptastic huffy, won a few more on a shiny blue mongoose, before you could buy them in Wally World. If I could find a track again I'd do it. Its all park riding around here now though and my old Powell Peralta skateboard... serves faithfull duty helping to move heavy objects whenever myself or a friend needs something moved.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Use to Race when Stu Thompson was racing and Rad Rick was a great comic in the back of BMX Plus!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*I'm 39 now.

I'm going to be building up a vintage PK Ripper as close to the one that I used to ride.

I'm just waiting to come across that diamond in the rough at a yard sale or something or maybe I'll just surrender my dignity and overpay for an EBay find (but hey, when you get exactly what you want, the word "overpay" is relative).

I'm going to also buy a brand new one just because now, I can afford to.

I ride my 26" Opie and it's cool. But if I had a 20"r, shiiiiii, I'd fly. 

Even the new PK Ripper is beautiful...almost 30 years old and it is still a work of lustful art: *










*The only thing I'd do to that baby is a slantback seat post and some blue alloys + I'd get ride of the pads. 
I like my bike naked. Oh yeah, and those pedals would have to go. I'd put on a set of WTB Momentum GG Pedals!*


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I miss Radical Rick...he was...well, RAD!!!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> *I'm 39 now.
> 
> I'm going to be building up a vintage PK Ripper as close to the one that I used to ride.
> 
> ...


Goto the SE site (unless of course you want a true vintage one.) Although I think I like the silver one you posted, if you can get it, I would swap the mags out.

https://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=50










MSRP: $760.00 Only 250 available in the USA.

Frame
6061 Aluminum RETRO Floval Tubing, Looptail Rear End, American BB, Retro dropouts & Gussets

Fork
100% CR-MO Landing Gear

Headset
VP 1-1/8" Threadless, Gold Anodized

Handlebars
CR-MO PK Bar, 27.25" x 7.5", Chrome

Stem
Retro Top Load 1-1/8" , Gold Anodized

Grips
SE Racing Wing Grip

Brake Lever
Tektro 313A, 2 Finger Alloy, Gold Anodized

Brake(s)
Tektro 930AL V-Brake, Gold Anodized, Slick Cable

Seat
Retro Plastic Seat

Seat Post
Retro Fluted Black/Silver Micro-Adjust, Aluminum 27.2

Seat Clamp
SE Alloy Gold Anodized

Crankset
SE 3-pc Cr-Mo, 180mm, Sealed American, 44T Alloy

Chain
KMC Z30, silver

Pedal
Classic WellgoAlloy Platform, Cr-Mo Axle, Removable Pins

Rim
Alex DM-24, 36H Double Wall Aluminum , Gold Anodized w/ Stainless 14 Ga. Spokes & Gold Ano Nipples

Front Hub
SE Racing High Flange Alloy, Sealed Bearing, Cr-Mo Axle, Gold Anodized

Rear Hub
SE Racing High Flange, Sealed Bearing Alloy, Cr-Mo Axle, Gold Anodized w/ 16T Freewheel

Tires
Kenda K-50 Retro Tread Pattern w/ Skinwalls

Pegs
Nil

Gyro
Nil

Extras
Retro Pads, Gold Anodized Rear Wheel Alloy Washers, Grip Donuts, Alloy Bullet Valve Caps

Colors
*****in' Black

Head tube angle
74"

Seat tube angle
71"

Top tube length
21.25"

Chainstays
14.75"

Seat tube length
10.25"

BB height
11.45"

Weight
24.4 lbs.

Suggested Rider Size
5' 7"+


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I liked the brushed aluminum frames. 

Although, I'd love to see snatch those gold parts and put them on an aluminum frame with gold/yellow Snakebellies!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

PK's are nice, although aluminum BMX aint my thing I've owned a couple of them, along with three Quadangles.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Used to BMX (race) up until 1985 when I sold my PK Ripper. Kinda miss it, but I couldn't enjoy riding a bike like that today. 

I completely forgot about Radical Rick. Cool to see it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the poll should say "raced" bmx... every kid "rode" bmx bikes, no?

I raced them from '80-'85. (10 years old to 15)

That PK Ripper looks sweet! I also remember Kuwahara, Schwinn Sting, Mongoose, Red Line. Hmm, what other common ones?


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Raced competitively from 8th grade - 10th grade ('76-'79) in the novice and intermediate class of both the NBL and NPSA. This was back when the NBL was based in Deerfield beach Fl and was still run by its founder George Esser. Use to race against his younger son Brian and Timmy Judge (though they usually kicked my a$$ - but I was starting to get competitive with Timmy). We use to race all up and down FL's SE coast area. Tracks were plentiful in those days. Won the NPSA FL state champ novice class 15 and up one year.

Rode an MCS Spider like this one, except it was an older year. But very close to the colors down to the yellow tires. Check out the Uni Seat ... a one piece plastic seat and fiberglass (I think) seat post. very lite, not very comfortable.










Got out due to the same .... Car and Keys thing. Got back into BMX racing in 1980-83 and got another MCS Spider but it was not as tricked out, more of a budget model. It got stole while in collage. Still wish I had another.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Used to ride bmx as a kid on huffy then started racing and graduated to a mongoose solution (pre wally world). After that started riding mtb and never looked back:thumbsup:


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

started with a mongoose supergoose. raced from about age 10 till about 17. had some sweet bikes, Gt pro series, Iron Horse ARS Comp. quit BMX to race dirtbikes (enduros, GNCCs, hare scrambles). Getting a cruiser for pump track duty.


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

At 42 I started racing again this year. Riding a 20" Intense in the 41 and over novice class. It's pretty fun to be back out there again. But now I just bought a DB mtb and starting to check out some trail riding. It's a first for me.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

i was a freestyler from the 80's ... did a little bmx .. but mostly i liked concrete ditches ... and park benches ... still have my last bike .. a torquer 2... with the mag wheels, green tires and ODI mushroom grips ... geeze i need to bring that thing home from my moms house one of these days.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheelspeed said:


> I think the poll should say "raced" bmx... every kid "rode" bmx bikes, no?
> 
> I raced them from '80-'85. (10 years old to 15)
> 
> That PK Ripper looks sweet! I also remember Kuwahara, Schwinn Sting, Mongoose, Red Line. Hmm, what other common ones?


If I put "raced" then that would knock out the overwhelming majority of BMXers.

When I say BMX, I mean beyond K-Mart Huffies...I'm talking about PK Rippers, Redlines, "real" Mongooses, Schwinn Stings, Haros, GTs, Cooks Bros., "real" DiamondBacks. 

We can't exclude the Freestylers like me! I never raced. 

I need a tissue everytime I look at that PK!

LOL!

I can imagine getting yelled at by my girlfriend for bringing it in the house and propping it next to the TV so I can just look at it during the commercials.

LOL!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

mrm1 said:


> Raced competitively from 8th grade - 10th grade ('76-'79) in the novice and intermediate class of both the NBL and NPSA. This was back when the NBL was based in Deerfield beach Fl and was still run by its founder George Esser. Use to race against his younger son Brian and Timmy Judge (though they usually kicked my a$$ - but I was starting to get competitive with Timmy). We use to race all up and down FL's SE coast area. Tracks were plentiful in those days. Won the NPSA FL state champ novice class 15 and up one year.
> 
> Rode an MCS Spider like this one, except it was an older year. But very close to the colors down to the yellow tires. Check out the Uni Seat ... a one piece plastic seat and fiberglass (I think) seat post. very lite, not very comfortable.
> 
> ...


Not for nothin', but I'm lovin' that crank & neck (Tuff Neck?)! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Idriver said:


> Used to ride bmx as a kid on huffy then started racing and graduated to a mongoose solution (pre wally world). After that started riding mtb and never looked back:thumbsup:


That's how I started...Huffy from KMart, traded it for a PK frame to a rich buddy who really did me the favor, built up the PK then went on to own a pair of Mongooses and a Sting (but I mostly rode my PK).


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jpelaston said:


> started with a mongoose supergoose. raced from about age 10 till about 17. had some sweet bikes, Gt pro series, Iron Horse ARS Comp. quit BMX to race dirtbikes (enduros, GNCCs, hare scrambles). Getting a cruiser for pump track duty.


*
Me too...once I discovered motors, I got into Sportbikes (first was an '83 Kawasaki GPz 305).

Imagine running this at 15 years old while everybody else was still on Honda MB5's and scooters! *


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Carrera66 said:


> At 42 I started racing again this year. Riding a 20" Intense in the 41 and over novice class. It's pretty fun to be back out there again. But now I just bought a DB mtb and starting to check out some trail riding. It's a first for me.




Is there really a 40+ riding class or are you pulling my leg?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

-Devil- said:


> i was a freestyler from the 80's ... did a little bmx .. but mostly i liked concrete ditches ... and park benches ... still have my last bike .. a torquer 2... with the mag wheels, green tires and ODI mushroom grips ... geeze i need to bring that thing home from my moms house one of these days.


Just in case some of you haven't been there yet:

www.BMXMuseum.com

www.RadBMXMuseum.com

www.VintageBMX.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I raced a few times (novice) in my mid 20's and did pretty good, never came home empty handed, but the majority of my riding is as a dirt jumper, its only in my mid-late 20's a little before I bought my Standard did I really started to sink my teeth into riding street, park, and vert.

Now most of my riding is just getting from point A to point B on my full suspention bike or my freeride DJ bike.

2ndgen - no I dont think thats a tuff-neck, not like anyone I've ever seen...not sure what it is, looks sorta like an inverted GT stem turned upside down but that cant be it either because GT never made one like that.

This what I'm talking about and now I look at it its not that either.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

By the way, have to checked up on Hutches on ebay...OMG they are a small fortune now, you cant get 1,500-2k easy for a complete mint Hutch? Mint frames usually start out around 500.00.

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> By the way, have to checked up on Hutches on ebay...OMG they are a small fortune now, you cant get 1,500-2k easy for a complete mint Hutch? Mint frames usually start out around 500.00.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=


Mint '80-'81 Aluminum PK Ripper frames with Landing Gears are going for $1,000. easy.

Consider me over a barrel...when the time comes for me to buy, I'm going to give them whatever they want...Why?

Because it's like this (considering The PK is a woman):


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

haha...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Somebodys gonna score...check this out, NOS never built Hutch cruzer.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Before you do Ebay, hit those sites I posted. 

They have "For Sale" fourums. 

And don't forget my commission!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah I been to most of those sites, there great sites, in fact you can find my Standard, FBM, and Ironhorse on bmxmusium.com


----------



## emmit (Jul 11, 2008)

*Gt*

Raced all through the mid eighties. In fact, I just had my old GT out this weekend riding with my 6 year old. She thinks it's great when I ride along on the same size bike. It's crazy the prices that some of the old vintage stuff is going for on Ebay. Mine has Bullseye cranks, DK stem, DK seatpost clamp, GT layback seatpost, etc. I could make a small fortune, but I just can't get myself to part with it!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm desperate. I'm wishing for personal family life & death medical emergencies to force a PK owner to part with a mint frame/fork. 

I have no shame left.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> I'm desperate. I'm wishing for personal family life & death medical emergencies to force a PK owner to part with a mint frame/fork.
> 
> I have no shame left.


Ebay is your friend...










https://cgi.ebay.com/1983-PK-Ripper...yZ160917QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










https://cgi.ebay.com/SE-PK-Ripper-L...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Another old dude here that raced bmx and did freestyle shows/comps from 79-86 or so. Wasn't ever very good, but somehow managed to earn my expert license.....

Raced/rode with Dennis McCoy (his riding was pure magic...) quite a bit, he and I were the smallest guys in the 17x class around Kansas City.......

Kinda wish I still had my GT pro......


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Ebay is your friend...


*Mine has to be an '80-'81 Aluminum with Landing Gears. 

Like this: *









*
Excuse me...I'll be back in 2 minutes and 17 seconds.*


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Sweet...let me know how it goes?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I rode bmx up until early "75"then the car/motorcycle thing happened. We rode old Schwinn stingrays and Westernflyers with mx bars welded to the gooseneck, fat tires on both ends, pipe insulation on the bars & neck, number plate from a motorcycle. We did'nt race orginized races but we put on our own races on tracks and trails that we built. We did everything on these bikes, downhill, xc, commuter, bmx, jump- Evel Kneviel style. Man those were the days. Thanx for stirring up the old memory bank. CHEERS...........


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Sweet...let me know how it goes?


He's not selling, but I'm on his waiting list.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

skip canfield said:


> I rode bmx up until early "75"then the car/motorcycle thing happened. We rode old Schwinn stingrays and Westernflyers with mx bars welded to the gooseneck, fat tires on both ends, pipe insulation on the bars & neck, number plate from a motorcycle. We did'nt race orginized races but we put on our own races on tracks and trails that we built. We did everything on these bikes, downhill, xc, commuter, bmx, jump- Evel Kneviel style. Man those were the days. Thanx for stirring up the old memory bank. CHEERS...........


:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

skip canfield said:


> I rode bmx up until early "75"then the car/motorcycle thing happened. We rode old Schwinn stingrays and Westernflyers with mx bars welded to the gooseneck, fat tires on both ends, pipe insulation on the bars & neck, number plate from a motorcycle. We did'nt race orginized races but we put on our own races on tracks and trails that we built. We did everything on these bikes, downhill, xc, commuter, bmx, jump- Evel Kneviel style. Man those were the days. Thanx for stirring up the old memory bank. CHEERS...........


Yup...I did all that, started riding in 75 on my 5th birthday when I got my first bike, was a huffy stingray...speaking of, my birthday is on the 29th of this month, I will have been riding for 33 years solid on that day (never owned a car) .


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that I think about it, I think my later bike was not an MCS but was rather a Thruster "Timmy Judge Replica". Man that was a nice bike. That was in his Pre - Hutch days.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Used to race BMX in the early to mid 80's, even cracked a couple of CW Racing Z frames.  Switched over to freestyle then MX but it all started in BMX.
Lou


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> 2ndgen - no I dont think thats a tuff-neck, not like anyone I've ever seen...not sure what it is, looks sorta like an inverted GT stem turned upside down but that cant be it either because GT never made one like that.
> 
> This what I'm talking about and now I look at it its not that either.


I believe it is an MCS stem:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> Yup...I did all that, started riding in 75 on my 5th birthday when I got my first bike, was a huffy stingray...speaking of, my birthday is on the 29th of this month, I will have been riding for 33 years solid on that day (never owned a car) .


a bit early but, HAPPY B-DAY to ya. keep the rubber side DOWN!!!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Okay, this thread helped inspire me to get my Haro Freestyler Master operable again.

Put a new freewheel on, new chain, pumped up the dry-rot tires, and it's all functional again. Still have to give it some cable-lube and scuff up the old brake pads to try to get them to bite better.

But dang, the past 15 years sitting in a barn were NOT kind to the poor ole' Haro.  Oh well, fun to have it rolling again.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

mrm1 said:


> I believe it is an MCS stem:


Oh yeah...neck porn!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheelspeed said:


> Okay, this thread helped inspire me to get my Haro Freestyler Master operable again.
> 
> Put a new freewheel on, new chain, pumped up the dry-rot tires, and it's all functional again. Still have to give it some cable-lube and scuff up the old brake pads to try to get them to bite better.
> 
> But dang, the past 15 years sitting in a barn were NOT kind to the poor ole' Haro.  Oh well, fun to have it rolling again.


Pics?


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Is there really a 40+ riding class or are you pulling my leg?


LOL... Yea there's really a 41+ class, at least in the NBL, and that's for 20" bikes. If you ride a crusier (24"+) you have even older classes. 40-44, 45-49 and 50+. I even see a few mtb's racing now and then.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Carrera66 said:


> LOL... Yea there's really a 41+ class, at least in the NBL, and that's for 20" bikes. If you ride a crusier (24"+) you have even older classes. 40-44, 45-49 and 50+. I even see a few mtb's racing now and then.


Oh Man That's Cool! :thumbsup:

Hmmm...maybe I'll built up a PK Ripper first! LOL!

I'm 5'9" at about 230lbs (probably less since I started riding hard). 
When I get back to my normal weight of around 185, I'll start riding a 20"r again hard!
While my weight is pretty much muscle, I have the inevitable gut from being incapacitated
for 7 months due to a pair of leg injuries. I probably have 20lbs just around my gut right now. That I can drop in a couple of weeks easy.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> I've noticed a pattern here much like my own personal story...
> 
> Former BMX'er, in my late 30's/early 40's, getting back into biking to get into shape, MTBng is the natural progression.
> 
> Just wondering how much of a coincidence this is.


SDame here. Dabbled in it as a kid, back on the bike at 40.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> I'm 5'9" at about 230lbs (probably less since I started riding hard).
> When I get back to my normal weight of around 185, I'll start riding a 20"r again hard!
> While my weight is pretty much muscle, I have the inevitable gut from being incapacitated
> for 7 months due to a pair of leg injuries. I probably have 20lbs just around my gut right now. That I can drop in a couple of weeks easy.


Keep us posted on your methods for losing 20 lbs around the gut in just a couple of weeks.

I am needing to know the correct balance of Beer, Chips and Nuts to accomplish this. I have been running sprints on the TM every day for the past 12 days and have been downing a gallon of water a day, eating balanced and not heavy .... and cannot seem to lose a pound. I must be doing something wrong. XD


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Oh Man That's Cool! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I'll built up a PK Ripper first! LOL!
> 
> ...


Well when you get it built come on out. It's fun being on the track again even if your lacking skills... which I am. I can relate to the 20 around the gut. I've got that and then some. There's more than a few of us that have the 'gut' going on reliving the good ole days. I wish it was that easy for me to drop 20...lol

Here's the two santions:

www.nbl.org
ababmx.com


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

grew up in the 70's racing bmx and riding 20" freestyle bikes in the skate parks, dirt jumps, quarter/half pipes, and urban sessioning.

kept riding them into my mid 20's until i finally got a mountain bike to ride the trails on, but was thinking about hitting the track again.

thx for the sweet pix of the pk's. man, i remember when they came out and were the shizz!

had my eye set on a sweet kuwahara in the late 70's, but instead i got one of the first diamondback bmx bikes that came to texas. rode it for over 20 years during which time it was stolen and i recovered it months later. would still have it, but the 2nd time it was stolen i wasnt so lucky.

retro quiz... anyone remember hairy larry?



mrm1 said:


> Keep us posted on your methods for losing 20 lbs around the gut in just a couple of weeks.


about the only way to do that is coke/meth! :nono:

a month is not out of the question if one cuts out sodas, fast food, processed sugar and foods; severely limits (or avoids) red meat, pork, shellfish, dairy, and beer; substantially increases greens/veggies/fruits/legumes; and is exercising regularly.

good luck with it, 2ndgen! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

monogod said:


> about the only way to do that is coke/meth! :nono:
> 
> a month is not out of the question if one cuts out sodas, fast food, processed sugar and foods; severely limits (or avoids) red meat, pork, shellfish, dairy, and beer; substantially increases greens/veggies/fruits/legumes; and is exercising regularly.


Yea that is pretty much what I was thinking ....  ... No sodas or extra sugars here. Wife makes sure I eat very well. Just downed a boca burger (veggie/soy) an hour ago, but snuck in a bag or Sun Chips too


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

monogod said:


> retro quiz... anyone remember hairy larry?


Oh yea of course. Harry is still tearing it up in So Cal.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

mrm1 said:


> Keep us posted on your methods for losing 20 lbs around the gut in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> I am needing to know the correct balance of Beer, Chips and Nuts to accomplish this. I have been running sprints on the TM every day for the past 12 days and have been downing a gallon of water a day, eating balanced and not heavy .... and cannot seem to lose a pound. I must be doing something wrong. XD


Hi M,

It's all depending on the person. I manage to lose it through steady work (which I haven't done in weeks & months because of my leg injuries). For me, once I begin working daily, I drop the initial weight quick.

When I work, for some reason, I eat less. I just ain't that hungry when it's hot. I go through more fluids than anythings (sports drinks & water) and because my work is high energy work (Roofing, Carpentry, etc...), I burn up whatever I ingest. I'll usually have a bacon, egg & cheese on a roll for breakfast, either a roast beef or ham & cheese wedge (hero, hogie, whatever it's called in other parts of the country) and for dinner, usually rice & beans and some kind of meat. My bad habit is soda. I've lost my sweet tooth so I don't really eat too much candy anymore (maybe the soda is enough for now).

What seems to work for me is smaller meals more times a day. I basically eat every 2-3 hours. I don't gorge. I just eat enough to kill the hunger and while working, I can't stand to have anything in my stomach. I get weighed down.

I did go on this regiment once that really worked for me...light weight workouts with some crunches and pushups and stretching. I ate basically a lot of lean meats (roast beef, pork centers, white chicken meat, etc...), olive oil, fresh garlic, whole grain bread only, berries and beans. I lost 30 lbs in a month like that and ripped my torso, but again, that was me. I can't say this will work for everybody.

One thing that really helps me eat all the tastless crap when I go on a regiment is that I'll have at least one treat when the spirit moves me. A Hershey bar or maybe a vanilla milk shake. I've found that treating yourself really helps out for me. Eventually, I got used to eating less sweats and began enjoying and looking forward to the healthier food.

Spices (I use Goya products) help a lot. Adobo, Garlic Powder, no salt (because the spices already have salt in them) an Sazon. I eat them for ethnic reasons...I was raised on this stuff and I love the taste.

It really helps to load up an omlette with spices and with lean meat. I love them.

The foods I listed actually "burn" fat. I got it from a great article in Men's Health.

There are actually chips that are good for you (organic chips). Beer? I wouldn't know...I never had a drink in my life and never smoked or did drugs either...again, Pepsi is my vice (and health-wise, seems to be equally bad for you). I know that a beer or wine a day is good for you, but anything over 4 is bad.

Balance my brother...balance.

You're going to have to find your own combination.

Good luck.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Carrera66 said:


> Well when you get it built come on out. It's fun being on the track again even if your lacking skills... which I am. I can relate to the 20 around the gut. I've got that and then some. There's more than a few of us that have the 'gut' going on reliving the good ole days. I wish it was that easy for me to drop 20...lol
> 
> Here's the two santions:
> 
> ...


You're in Indiana? Hell's yeah I'll come out! When we'd drive from NY to Wisconsin for family trips, Indiana was my favorite state to cross. I used to live in Wisc for a while. That's where the BMX bug bit me.

I'm going to hold you to that! LOL!

Even with my excesse baggage, I still feel that I could do far more on a 20"r than on a 24/26"r.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

monogod said:


> grew up in the 70's racing bmx and riding 20" freestyle bikes in the skate parks, dirt jumps, quarter/half pipes, and urban sessioning.
> 
> kept riding them into my mid 20's until i finally got a mountain bike to ride the trails on, but was thinking about hitting the track again.
> 
> ...


Hey MG,

Sorry to hear about the DB. That was one of my other favs (along with Gooses).

Yeah, everytime I look at that PK, I feel like I need to go to "confession" afterwards!

LOL!

The only thing I can't cut out is Pepsi. I'm an addict. Can't say no.  
But everything else is doable (pork centers are ok). 
Another of my bad habits is that I can't eat greens. 
Fruits, I love. But greens? :skep: 
Thank God for that V-8 fruit flavored "greens" juice! 
Gives you a full serving of greens and fruits in one cup,
but tastes just like regular fruit juice! Great stuff.

I'll come back and let you guys know.

:thumbsup:


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

Ex Bmx'er checking in!

I may be taking this thread on a different route, but I hope I'm not the only one who feels this way. Anyway, I used to ride bmx when I was a kid and I may be getting back into it (although I'm 28 years old now). To be honest, I don't like where BMX is going... mainly because I don't recognize the new bikes, aftermarket parts, and the riding styles. It seems like todays "BMX bikes" are more like the heavier flatland freestyle bikes of the 80's and 90's. I believe they're called dirt jumping bikes now??? IMO, they look like ****. I used to shop at Dan's Competition when I was a kid and they used to have tons of different frames with a ton of unique parts. Now, EVERYTHING looks the same. It seems like radical designs are a thing of the past. To me, BMX is still "Bicycle moto-x" and that translates to actual RACING.

I have to admit, riding bmx with my friends were the best years of my life. I still remember the feeling it gave me and it takes me back to some very fond memories. If they ever invent a time machine... I know where I'm going!

Here's my bike the way I liked it









With the new frame...


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> You're in Indiana? Hell's yeah I'll come out! When we'd drive from NY to Wisconsin for family trips, Indiana was my favorite state to cross. I used to live in Wisc for a while. That's where the BMX bug bit me.
> 
> I'm going to hold you to that! LOL!
> 
> Even with my excesse baggage, I still feel that I could do far more on a 20"r than on a 24/26"r.


Most the tracks in Indiana are up north, Ft Wayne, Warsaw, Portage, Lowell and a sweet indoor in Hobart/Gary. I'm from Indy and unfortunately we have nothing going on around here until winter. Indy has a pretty good indoor track though.

I always felt more comfortable on a 20" than a 24". Although I will be taking my mtb on MTB night at the Indy indoor when it opens. Should be fun.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hairy Larry I think still works for DB. Eric Rupe is still competing, and have you seen what the BMX track in China looks like! :eekster:

I've had a couple of Elf's, (one double cross), a Robinson crusier, Redline PL-20, Supergoose, and some I can't remember. I know a guy with a couple of Pattersons. Remember those guys?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Trey, 

A walk down memory lane! 

Remember Cooks Bros.? 

"Real" Haros? 

Snakebellies? 

"Real" GTs?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Carrera66 said:


> Oh yea of course. Harry is still tearing it up in So Cal.


+1 Yup

On the food thing I wouldnt know what to say or be able to give advice, as I have the opposit problem, I cant gain weight, I'm 6'1" and 155-165 or there abouts, I have one of those bodys where I can eat 3 large pizzas over a 24 hour period and not gain an ounce.



StabMasta said:


> Ex Bmx'er checking in!
> 
> I may be taking this thread on a different route, but I hope I'm not the only one who feels this way. Anyway, I used to ride bmx when I was a kid and I may be getting back into it (although I'm 28 years old now). To be honest, I don't like where BMX is going... mainly because I don't recognize the new bikes, aftermarket parts, and the riding styles. It seems like todays "BMX bikes" are more like the heavier flatland freestyle bikes of the 80's and 90's. I believe they're called dirt jumping bikes now??? IMO, they look like ****. I used to shop at Dan's Competition when I was a kid and they used to have tons of different frames with a ton of unique parts. Now, EVERYTHING looks the same. It seems like radical designs are a thing of the past. To me, BMX is still "Bicycle moto-x" and that translates to actual RACING.
> 
> ...


Dude, the bike they make nowadays are freekin garbage weight weenie bikes...most of it is hype to, although you cant tell these kids that, I frequent a couple bmx forums besides here and all these kids want the latest newest trendy crap for there bike. Companys try to make light bikes now, the bikes are about as strong as the best bmx frames made from the 80's, they dont make then strong like they did through the 90's. If you look at my Standard on pg1 thats one of the last really strong real bikes from that erra, thats a manly bike, so man up!!!. Whats worse is I cant hardly get decent parts for that frame anymore, I left BMX for a while only to return to find I cant hardly find any really good 48 hole hubs with 3/8 axels...everything is 14mm axels now. The new bikes are also incorperating alot of rodie (road bike) tech into there frames, integrated headsets, intergrated seat clamps, taperd seat and chain stays...YUK! Oh yeah, lets talk about cassetts now, the new thing is to run as small a cog in the back and up front, like a 12/25 grear. Again...just hype and there are 10 million bmx riders buying into this hype, I've heard all the excuses why they say they need such a small gear, truth is 98% of them dont do tricks that would require anything that small, then when you take into account riders like Matt Hoffman who killed it on standard 16/44 set ups in the late 80's and 90's doing the same exact stunts it pretty much obolishes any argument I might get...like I said, bmx is all hype now, anyway, I better quit, I could rant on this for days and show and prove with all sorts of examples.

-J


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

StabMasta said:


> It seems like todays "BMX bikes" are more like the heavier flatland freestyle bikes of the 80's and 90's.


Ahhh! The Good Old Days!










(Pardon me while I wipe off the screen.  )


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Whats worse is I cant hardly get decent parts for that frame anymore, I left BMX for a while only to return to find I cant hardly find any really good 48 hole hubs with 3/8 axels...everything is *14mm* axels now.
> 
> -J


*14mm?

That's not even American!*

:lol:


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

Carrera66 said:


> Oh yea of course. Harry is still tearing it up in So Cal.


Here's one of my fav pics


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> ...anyway, I better quit, I could rant on this for days and show and prove with all sorts of examples.
> 
> -J


:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

omg...I about fell out of my chair on that one,


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Carrera66 said:


> Here's one of my fav pics


*RAD! *


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> omg...I about fell out of my chair on that one,


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Speaking of Rad...remember this?

_"Lets walk this sucker"

Cru Jones_

LMFAO.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL!

Dude, you're taking me sooooo back!

LOL!





















*LOL! This one is going to kill you! *


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> Dude, the bike they make nowadays are freekin garbage weight weenie bikes...most of it is hype to, although you cant tell these kids that, I frequent a couple bmx forums besides here and all these kids want the latest newest trendy crap for there bike. Companys try to make light bikes now, the bikes are about as strong as the best bmx frames made from the 80's, they dont make then strong like they did through the 90's. If you look at my Standard on pg1 thats one of the last really strong real bikes from that erra, thats a manly bike, so man up!!!. Whats worse is I cant hardly get decent parts for that frame anymore, I left BMX for a while only to return to find I cant hardly find any really good 48 hole hubs with 3/8 axels...everything is 14mm axels now. The new bikes are also incorperating alot of rodie (road bike) tech into there frames, integrated headsets, intergrated seat clamps, taperd seat and chain stays...YUK! Oh yeah, lets talk about cassetts now, the new thing is to run as small a cog in the back and up front, like a 12/25 grear. Again...just hype and there are 10 million bmx riders buying into this hype, I've heard all the excuses why they say they need such a small gear, truth is 98% of them dont do tricks that would require anything that small, then when you take into account riders like Matt Hoffman who killed it on standard 16/44 set ups in the late 80's and 90's doing the same exact stunts it pretty much obolishes any argument I might get...like I said, bmx is all hype now, anyway, I better quit, I could rant on this for days and show and prove with all sorts of examples.
> 
> -J


you dont actually ride seriously then, so the upgrades wont make a difference to you so keep believing what you will.

its for a reason, making better bikes that dont out weigh the rider. ive been riding since i had a 42lb S&M 12 years ago, and the bikes are better then they were then.
my bmx is 20lb, and i can bunny hop 42+ inches and almost bunnyhop 540 it, i cant do that on a 42lb bike, i think that makes it better. i dont break these light parts either.

the small sprockets are for weight BTW,and they look cool as a plus. and cassette hubs have better engagement, another positive.

your right, matt hoffman is crazy, but now kids do quad whips, 360-triple whips, front flip whips, bunny hop front flips, if you can think of it its going down, its video games in real life.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

HEMAN...masters of the universe - by the power of grayskull...lmfao.

You want a trip down memory lane, this one is as old a jesus.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, you wanna go there?

LOL!

Take this!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> the small sprockets are for weight BTW,and they look cool as a plus. and cassette hubs have better engagement, another positive.


HYPE...

My Standard is 29lbs, w/ mostly old skool stuff on it...I disagree with better engagement, although I never rode one and the one cassett I did have I sold it (it came with a bike a bought) from what I understand they have a little bit of slop before it engages (even if you dial it in) and its more slop then a freewheel...anyway, thats what BMXers tell me about cassetts.

I wont run anything smaller then a 36 tooth sprocket because that still allows me to use a 13t freewheel.

I guess I'm just old man, but I aint buyin into this new stuff, even a couple OG riding buddys agree with me, most of it is hyped up junk.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> Oh, you wanna go there?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Take this!


LMFAO...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> HYPE...
> 
> My Standard is 29lbs, w/ mostly old skool stuff on it...I disagree with better engagement, although I never rode one and the one cassett I did have I sold it (it came with a bike a bought) from what I understand they have a little bit of slop before it engages (even if you dial it in) and its more slop then a freewheel...anyway, thats what BMXers tell me about cassetts.
> 
> ...


My PK was only 24lbs.

And that was over 20 years ago.

And I was bunnyhoppin Volkswagon Beetles!

LOL

My boy Rick (the guy who gave me the PK) used to get it up.

He easily did 4'+ BH's and he'd seem to climb in the air while he was up even more.

He was like the Chris Angel of Freestylin'.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> HYPE...
> 
> My Standard is 29lbs, w/ mostly old skool stuff on it...I disagree with better engagement, although I never rode one and the one cassett I did have I sold it (it came with a bike a bought) from what I understand they have a little bit of slop before it engages (even if you dial it in) and its more slop then a freewheel...anyway, thats what BMXers tell me about cassetts.
> 
> ...


you know nothing, somebody please take his keyboard away.

your arguing(poorly) with someone who has spent 40+ hours a week in a bike shop, whos job is to know everyhting he can about bikes, whos rode bmx SERIOUSLY for the past 12 years,rode long ago just like you before parts got better, has been in national magazines, should i keep going? i know what im talking about when it comes to bmx tech questions.

cassette hubs have way better engagment than any freewheel unless your talking a white idustries, and no bmxer has those anyway. a average cassette hub has 3 pawls and about 36 teeth for about a 10degree max slack, a freewheel has about 18degrees(2 degrees less than double in case you cant do the math) of slack because it has only 20 teeth and 2 pawls. there you go,i just used FACTS to make sure you dont tell people wrong information.

whats next? let me fix another of your misconceptions.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*OH!

That's just wrong!

But this was worse!

This was just plain child abuse!

LOL!*

Here:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> you know nothing, somebody please take his keyboard away.
> 
> your arguing(poorly) with someone who has spent 40+ hours a week in a bike shop, whos job is to know everyhting he can about bikes, whos rode bmx SERIOUSLY for the past 12 years,rode long ago just like you before parts got better, has been in national magazines, should i keep going? i know what im talking about when it comes to bmx tech questions.
> 
> ...


Bike shop, yeah I worked there to...you and me a dime a dozen buddy.

12 years...you got some catching up to do...I've rode on a daily basis from age 5 to 30...25 years, magazines, big whoop, who cares, you gonna show me your trophy collection too.

Hey thats what they tell me...BMXers that I know know as much if not more then you do, listen, your not going to change my mind anymore then I'm going to change yours, lets leave it at that, cassetts are crap, every other bmx thread I see its another poor kid with a broken cassett, tech hasnt caught up quite yet and cassetts simply arnt designed for bmx,.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

LMFAO...on a serious note did you know dana plato died, damn shame.

*hums along with music*


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Wait, how did we go from bmx to TV theme songs?:eekster: 

lmao


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> LMFAO...on a serious note did you know dana plato died, damn shame.
> 
> *hums along with music*


I was going to post Fred and Lamont!

As for Dana, shame.

She was cute as a kid, turned beautiful as a woman.

They all had problems.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Wait, how did we go from bmx to TV theme songs?:eekster:
> 
> lmao


LOL!

It all started with someone putting down 80's bikes.

I got defensive.



80's Rock!

90's was just Disco II!

(except for the Grunge thing!)

LOL!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> I was going to post Fred and Lamont!
> 
> As for Dana, shame.
> 
> ...


They were all drug addicts...dana was, so was willis, and I hear Gary Coleman is a crack head now working a 9-5er security job.

How much you figure he's payin these two for a little lovin...lmao










Dana did turn out nice...shes a scorpio...rAwR.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> They were all drug addicts...dana was, so was willis, and I hear Gary Coleman is a crack head now working a 9-5er security job.
> 
> How much you figure he's payin these two for a little lovin...lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> I've noticed a pattern here much like my own personal story...
> 
> Former BMX'er, in my late 30's/early 40's, getting back into biking to get into shape, MTBng is the natural progression.
> 
> Just wondering how much of a coincidence this is.


X2        



jeffgothro said:


> They were all drug addicts...dana was, so was willis, and I hear Gary Coleman is a crack head now working a 9-5er security job.
> 
> How much you figure he's payin these two for a little lovin...lmao
> 
> ...


Must be payin dim wit crack cause they's all skin n bones....get those two girls a sandwich and large fries!

Sanford and Son, now that show was some funny stuff!  I can still hear Aunt Esther.....lol...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll play


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Game. Set. Match 






And my personal favorite...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> cassetts are crap, every other bmx thread I see its another poor kid with a broken cassett, tech hasnt caught up quite yet and cassetts simply arnt designed for bmx,.


thats why everyone runs them obviously. some people destroy the bearings on 9t drivers, but thats not cassettes problem, its the 9t driver small bearings, and some companies are doing bushings now anyway. but thats not a cassette problem, thats some companies 9t bearing problem. thats like saying i keep bending my 24h rims i need mags, no, you need more spokes. but honestly, have you guys even spent alot of time on a good new cassette hub?

sorry, you guys are right im wrong.
then i guess im still cool in your eyes since i still have a 12 year old S&M with a freewheel and a 44t with 48h supra-Es sitting in my garage. i dont ride my "better" old bike cuz its harder to ride i guess.

but no, actually i think new tech sucks too, remember when people used to rip on highwheelers? now they make bikes with same size wheels,and you can stop pedeling if you want. stupid new bikes, they dont make them good like they used to, didnt even have to hop to get 6ft up on those. those were the days.









im done, i dont care what you guys ride, ill just keep taking advantage of R&D, besides, i need guys like you to sell my old crap too.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> I'll play


Oh no you didn't! lol lol lol

Zoom this!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Game. Set. Match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Check Mate!*


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*But here's my ultimate favorite of all time (bar none): *


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Worthy mentions...*


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Honestly guys, they just don't make them like they used to.

Look at the artistry of those cartoons?

Even with all of the computer animation, 
you just can't beat hand drawings.

Tell me of a better cartoon than these? *


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> thats why everyone runs them obviously. some people destroy the bearings on 9t drivers, but thats not cassettes problem, its the 9t driver small bearings, and some companies are doing bushings now anyway. but thats not a cassette problem, thats some companies 9t bearing problem. thats like saying i keep bending my 24h rims i need mags, no, you need more spokes. but honestly, have you guys even spent alot of time on a good new cassette hub?
> 
> sorry, you guys are right im wrong.
> then i guess im still cool in your eyes since i still have a 12 year old S&M with a freewheel and a 44t with 48h supra-Es sitting in my garage. i dont ride my "better" old bike cuz its harder to ride i guess.
> ...


What S&M do you have, Holmes, Dirt Bike?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

*OOOWWW BLAM!!!!!*

Here is an oldie but a goodie, even after all these years this still makes the hair on the back on my neck stand up.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*They shouldv'e shot whoever thought this up...*


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> *OOOWWW BLAM!!!!!*
> 
> Here is an oldie but a goodie, even after all these years this still makes the hair on the back on my neck stand up.


That's another one I thought about posting! LOL


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> *They shouldv'e shot whoever thought this up...*
> 
> True dat...and old kiss is actually a good band.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Love KISS.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> What S&M do you have, Holmes, Dirt Bike?


ive had 5 S&Ms over the years, but the two i still have are a first gen Challenger and a first year bennett.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I've had 6 S&M's 2 holmes, 2 dirt bikes, 2 challengers.

Hated the challengers, they wernt properly jigged (least mine wernt), they didnt ride strait when you took your hands off the bars, it pulled to the right...plus the first one I got the redline BB cups were so hard to press in the chrome actually cracked and flaked.

Bennets are nice.

I have a Standard STA now (pics on pg 1 of this topic)


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Jeff, check out this deal on Craigslist!

I'm really considering it!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=433309


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> Hey Jeff, check out this deal on Craigslist!
> 
> I'm really considering it!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=433309


Mommys been a bad girl while daddy was away.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Mommys been a bad girl while daddy was away.


Yep, Duane hit dat lovely!

LOL


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

2ndgen said:


> Snakebellies?


on either z-rims or skyway tuff wheels :thumbsup:

and no one has mentioned the oakley f1 grip?!?!?! ergo before ergo was "cool".


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

monogod said:


> on either z-rims or skyway tuff wheels :thumbsup:
> 
> and no one has mentioned the oakley f1 grip?!?!?! ergo before ergo was "cool".


Flight Cranks?



Uni Seat?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Carrera66 said:


> Here's one of my fav pics


my fav was a full page shot of HL doing a high speed full front brake lockup.

i busted my arse countless times daily until i mastered that one... :lol:

aahhhhh.... the pix. the mags. the clips. this has turned into an awesome thread.... {sniff, sniff}

oh, and the reason gary coleman was with those two skinny chicks was because he was a character in a game called "postal" by a company called "running with scissors". that shot was taking at one of the press parties.

one of the levels involved having to kill gary coleman at his book signing in a mall. if youve never played it and youre into fps games check it out. its hilarious.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Amatuers  






If I'm not mistaken the black guy jogging is Morgan Freeman.


----------



## DIRTmrchnt (Jun 17, 2008)

this thread seems to have gone wierd.. but i do miss my old bmx's. Loved my Robinson to death(stolen) still have a Haro Zi from the mid 90's and another Haro frame from the 80's my cuz gave me in the garage collecting dust waiting for a second life


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Amatuers
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the black guy jogging is Morgan Freeman.
> 
> >


Nueb!!!  
(Yeah, that's Morgan)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Nueb!!!
> (Yeah, that's Morgan)


Well played, sir.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Well played, sir.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> Speaking of Rad...remember this?
> 
> _"Lets walk this sucker"
> 
> ...


am i seeing things or is that one fella wearing a skyway jersey? if so that shop is just down the road a couple miles from my house , kinda cool to see that in a video.You dont see to many skyway bikes anymore.


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea this thread went off track long ago. My first 'race' bike was a Robinson. I remember getting my school pictures taken in a Robinson jersey when I was 14 lol. I finished my teenage stint on a GT... Loved that bike! Now I ride a Intense. Nice bike... though the rider is fat and slow.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

skip canfield said:


> am i seeing things or is that one fella wearing a skyway jersey? if so that shop is just down the road a couple miles from my house , kinda cool to see that in a video.You dont see to many skyway bikes anymore.


I believe Skyway Mags are "still" being produced and sold:
http://www.danscomp.com/403006.php


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

*Skyway.................*



2ndgen said:


> I believe Skyway Mags are "still" being produced and sold:
> http://www.danscomp.com/403006.php


in "89" i worked for them for a little while and built a few of those wheels and CNC'd some of thier hubs as well. Keep up the good work at bringing back old memories.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Fast Forward

memory lane (yes I had to go there)


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

skip canfield said:


> in "89" i worked for them for a little while and built a few of those wheels and CNC'd some of thier hubs as well. Keep up the good work at bringing back old memories.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Is that beautiful or what*?


----------



## TaS (Jun 25, 2007)

*ex BMX still full time cyclist*

Former BMX'er here, started in the early 80's at 12. I've had many different rides over the years including Mongoose, Patterson, and Hutch Trickstar (this one and the Patterson I want back). I've attached an image of my younger brother and his son on our custom side hack welded to the affore mentioned mongoose.

Thanks for the flash back.


----------



## retro-newb (Aug 20, 2008)

ahhh love the thread im 36 and just started riding mtb's to get back into shape....like alot of peep's here,i also rode bmx in the 80's i had a cooks bros full on custom (man i miss that bike) out of all the silly things i sold as a kid that one still stings. i sold it to get a tony hawk skateboard with gullwing pro 3 trucks(forgot the wheels/bearings). i know ill get flamed for that sorry fellas trust me i kick myself in the azz,everytime i see a nice bmx'er bike.anyhoo thanks for the thread brings back old memories :thumbsup:


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

Use to races BMX in the 80's. I started on a CW, then got a couple of Hutches, my fav was a the Timmy Judge edition and my last race bike was a Free Agent Limo.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

TaS said:


> Former BMX'er here, started in the early 80's at 12. I've had many different rides over the years including Mongoose, Patterson, and Hutch Trickstar (this one and the Patterson I want back). I've attached an image of my younger brother and his son on our custom side hack welded to the affore mentioned mongoose.
> 
> Thanks for the flash back.


That's what biking is about...smiles.

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

TaS said:


> Former BMX'er here, started in the early 80's at 12. I've had many different rides over the years including Mongoose, Patterson, and Hutch Trickstar (this one and the Patterson I want back). I've attached an image of my younger brother and his son on our custom side hack welded to the affore mentioned mongoose.
> 
> Thanks for the flash back.


That is awesome...err, I mean RAD! Did you see photos of this from Interbike? Sunday may make them next year.


















I'm 33 and still rock the 20.


----------



## ziggy297 (Aug 16, 2008)

I never raced but I was into flatland freestyle for 10 years. I rode a GT pro performer, and 3 different Haro masters. After being away from it for about 15 years I wanted to get back into shape and Mountain biking was the perfect fit. A few years ago a kid in the neighborhood was riding his freestyle bike trying to learn a few tricks so I watched him for a bit, then showed him how to do a few. My excitement was quickly flattened when he yelled out " MOM! come quick!, you have to see this old guy on this bike!"


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

ziggy297 said:


> After being away from it for about 15 years I wanted to get back into shape and Mountain biking was the perfect fit.


Same here. Actually, earlier this year, I saw a lot of Roadies riding where I had recently moved to and it got me to thinking about biking again. So I looked into Road Biking, but remembering how I "used to" ride turned my attention to MTBing. I started to look into it and was blown away at the technical aspects of MTBikes. Was on my way to pick up a new entry level Gary Fisher when I came across a used one so I got it. Love at first site (and ride). I was bunny hopping it within the first 20 feet that I rode it. It was the natural progression for me as a fellow former Freestyler.





> A few years ago a kid in the neighborhood was riding his freestyle bike trying to learn a few tricks so I watched him for a bit, then showed him how to do a few.


I've done the same (it's amazing how many kids "don't" walk their bikes today). And to think...we did tricks "without" pegs.

:thumbsup:



> My excitement was quickly flattened when he yelled out " MOM! come quick!, you have to see this old guy on this bike!"












That's classic!


----------



## PieRow (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahh BMX. I raced bmx for a big part of my childhood, i was one of the top riders (not conceded) at my track. Love the sport. 

I have a 20in. Mongoose expert pro with dam near everything done to it. Kevlar saddle, answer carbon forks, specialized 3pc crand, answer alum bars, and some bomb proof clipless peddals, etc..

I will have to get a pic of it and post up. I still ride it time to time but like most said after cars took over my life.....You knwo the story.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

why is there not the option of " rode bmx for the last 25 plus years" in the poll?
I started racing in 82 or so. My first copy of BMX Plus! was the first issue with Radical Rick in it. 
Racing died in my town and FREESTYLIN' had just come out. 
Some of the best times in BMX/Freestyle was early/mid '90's.









Old School pic of my buddy.









Me from a few years back.

While I do have a brand new bmx bike, I also had back surgery nearly two years ago and my body can't hang with the bmx stuff so much. Riding the mtn. bike reminds me of riding my bmx when I was 12.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

PieRow said:


> Ahh BMX. I raced bmx for a big part of my childhood, i was one of the top riders (not conceded) at my track. Love the sport.
> 
> I have a 20in. Mongoose expert pro with dam near everything done to it. Kevlar saddle, answer carbon forks, specialized 3pc crand, answer alum bars, and some bomb proof clipless peddals, etc..
> 
> I will have to get a pic of it and post up. I still ride it time to time but like most said after cars took over my life.....You knwo the story.


PK Ripper is on my hit list of bikes.

Definitely post it up (your 'Goose')!


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Use to Race when Stu Thompson was racing and Rad Rick was a great comic in the back of BMX Plus!:thumbsup:


WOW! This was exactly what I was going to say! You must be close to my age. I'm 45 (46 in a few days). Stu Thompson was older than me by about 4-8 years I think. I remember he's what my friends and I wanted to ride like.

Interesting story. When mountain biking was getting started, back in 1992, I was riding in Redlands, CA up in the hills. After a ride I was loading my bike up. I started talking with another rider who was just starting his ride. We talked a bit and I introduced myself. He mentioned his name. Then I said, "I knew someone named Stu Thompson when I rode BMX years ago." He said, "That's me, I'm that Stu Thompson."

What a small world! At that time, he said he either had or was just opening a bike shop. I wonder what he's up to now?

Speaking of BMX. That's how I started my bike habit too back in circa 1974. I used to race in the NBA (not the basketball league), the National Bike Association. It was for BMX racers. I had a Mongoose, Redline, Tuff wheels (junk hubs would shave off when braking), some other uber heavy mags, and a bunch of other stuff.

I used to wear an open face helmet and a mouth guard, as was the style those days. I retired from BMX in 1981. Gee, "retired." Not sure why.

My first "mountain" bike was a Schwinn Stingray with a banana seat and the tall bars (removed the streamers and horn of course). Then I put on drop road bars pointed up and a road saddle (Hey, I was on to something). I remember doing jumps on that thing with both setups too. Crazy.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

PieRow said:


> Ahh BMX. I raced bmx for a big part of my childhood, i was one of the top riders (not conceded) at my track. Love the sport.
> 
> I have a 20in. Mongoose expert pro with dam near everything done to it. Kevlar saddle, answer carbon forks, specialized 3pc crand, answer alum bars, and some bomb proof clipless peddals, etc..
> 
> I will have to get a pic of it and post up. I still ride it time to time but like most said after cars took over my life.....You knwo the story.


Did you race" Boomtown" out here in Shasta Lake?


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Never raced, but some buddies and I rode street BMX from elementary through college. Went from a chrome Jammin' Jimmy Weinert to a Stu Thompson Huffy to a host of Haros, Dynos, a Skyway, a Powerlite, a Predator, and some GTs.

My best street riding times were when we used to go bombing around Chicago late at night. I grew up in Lake Station, Indiana (East Gary - The Region for those in the know) and we would load our bikes in a truck or van and go to the city (20 minutes) and ride all over downtown. We used to ride on the Picasso sculpture in the Daley Civic Center Plaza (broke my Skyway frame jumping off the damn thing) and ride through the Monument with Standing Beast at the James R. Thompson Center. We would also go up in parking garages and see who could go the most floors down without touching the brakes. My buddy Sonny had a nasty wipeout in the Hancock garage one night. He must have slid about 50 feet - word to MX pants. Oh to be young again...


----------

